# Uga qb announced



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 31, 2015)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/georgia-starting-quarterback-2015/




Lambert gets the start


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 31, 2015)

Now we wait for the red team to announce then we'll get to see two top/SEC caliber QB's battle it out in Athens this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2015)

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## fastball_24 (Aug 31, 2015)

I am a little surprised since he been there only a few weeks. He is from my hometown and a great kid. I hope he takes this new opportunity to show is potential. Go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2015)

Yall need two threads to remind yall of the disappointment to come! Hahaha


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2015)

I think Mark Richt saw a problem and went after the kid knowing he has a good chance to start. I'm glad he didn't promise the job to the next kid in line. I just hope this isn't the beginning to "wait til next year!"


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2015)

Didn't he throw a lot of game killer picks against what you dog fans call a sub par acc schedule and teams? Lol
It's so close to the season sorry gotta talk smack!


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Didn't he throw a lot of game killer picks against what you dog fans call a sub par acc schedule and teams? Lol
> It's so close to the season sorry gotta talk smack!



He did but he didn't have a decent O-line or anywhere near the running backs he'll have at UGA. He will have protection so hopefully that'll translate into better decisions. If he's the best in the eyes of the coaches I'm all for it!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2015)

I did read where when he's on he's really good. I think this year is a bridge before yalls big recruit gets there anyhow. But if the qb doesn't deliver I don't care if you have 4 nick chubbs ain't gonna be good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Mark Richt  + Pooch Kick ='s Belk Bowl...


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Didn't he throw a lot of game killer picks against what you dog fans call a sub par acc schedule and teams? Lol
> It's so close to the season sorry gotta talk smack!



Shouldn't you be more worried about all the Tenn. injuries and Oklahoma?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Shouldn't you be more worried about all the Tenn. injuries and Oklahoma?



We good.
I'm gonna go ahead and predict 4 loses with this announcement.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We good.
> I'm gonna go ahead and predict 4 loses with this announcement.




and I predict Tenn. will have 5 losses before Nov.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> and I predict Tenn. will have 5 losses before Nov.



Negative ghost rider


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mark Richt  + Pooch Kick ='s Belk Bowl...



Tech + football = 2 wins in 14 years vs Mark Richt


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2015)

I will predict that the winner of the Ga UT game will win the east.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will predict that the winner of the Ga UT game will win the east.



YES! Got my tickets today..must see that game in person no matter the outcome.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 31, 2015)

after reading this...I have a ton more confidence in Lambert than before.  UVA apparently has been a train wreck for developing QB's...Lambert was highly recruited 4*out of HS..had offers from UGA, Bama, Clemson, Texas, FSU just to name a few.  UVA had his major I guess; they just don't know what to do with ta QB up there ( not exactly a bastion of college fooseball either)  But Richt on the other hand, has been pretty successful at developing QB's ....Definitely worth the read. 
http://m.roanoke.com/sports/snap-de...7bf-f66f-5541-816c-2fd62c1eff7f.html?mode=jqm


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will predict that the winner of the Ga UT game will win the east.



I believe you are correct, sir.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Man,  it's worse than I thought in Athens. And next year yall are relying on a freshman?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Negative ghost rider





joepuppy said:


> I believe you are correct, sir.





BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  it's worse than I thought in Athens. And next year yall are relying on a freshman?





AccUbonD said:


> Now we wait for the red team to announce then we'll get to see two top/SEC caliber QB's battle it out in Athens this year.


What's that sound? Its the sounds of your hopes and dreams coming crashing down around you.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will predict that the winner of the Ga UT game will win the east.



nope. arkansas is the best team in the east - ODR 2014.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. arkansas is the best team in the east - ODR 2014.



where is ole Pink Ranger anyways?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mark Richt  + Pooch Kick ='s Belk Bowl...



2015  -  1980 =  35 yrs, 8 months since dogs won a title.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> where is ole Pink Ranger anyways?



not sure. blue frogg might know.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Didn't see that coming.



I know right...


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 1, 2015)

He threw for 1,632 yards, 10 touchdowns and 11 INTs for Virginia in 2014.

Go Dawgs!!! more pics than TD's I'd start him too!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 1, 2015)

At least he'll get to run with the 1s all week. If CMR and Schotty think he's the best man for the job, then let's see what he can do. The others will get a chance to play, so he's not cemented as the starter from here on out.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 1, 2015)

Where the heck did all these Tennesse fans come from all of a sudden?? Where have they been?? How many will still be posting here in November??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Ive been here forever and will be my life dont depend on what the vols do on the field unlike some of the uga fans on here.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Didn't he throw a lot of game killer picks against what you dog fans call a sub par acc schedule and teams? Lol
> It's so close to the season sorry gotta talk smack!



Once they sewed on that SEC patch on his jersey he immediately become stronger, faster, better.  Much like aTm did their first year in the league.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> Where the heck did all these Tennesse fans come from all of a sudden?? Where have they been?? How many will still be posting here in November??


Vols are like maggots. You can't ever get rid of them. Once a year the lid to the trash can gets opened and they see the light of college football just before a can of gas is thrown in, lit and the lid put back on. They just ache for the chance to grow wings and turn into a fly so they can get out of the garbage. This year won't be any different!

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ive been here forever and will be my life dont depend on what the vols do on the field unlike some of the uga fans on here.



i dont blame you. they are a an annual disappointment just like the dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> Where the heck did all these Tennesse fans come from all of a sudden?? Where have they been?? How many will still be posting here in November??



uno (one, 1, for vol fans). Toyota.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 1, 2015)

Greyson Lambert 19/32 230 YDS 1 TD 2 INT 36.6 QBR <--- line vs Gatech last year. ( =


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Once they sewed on that SEC patch on his jersey he immediately become stronger, faster, better.  Much like aTm did their first year in the league.



Excellent post.


Uga fans will talk about how much he improved since coming to Uga, where he received superior coaching. 

Fact of the matter is, he is just against playing inferior competition.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols are like maggots. You can't ever get rid of them. Once a year the lid to the trash can gets opened and they see the light of college football just before a can of gas is thrown in, lit and the lid put back on. They just ache for the chance to grow wings and turn into a fly so they can get out of the garbage. This year won't be any different!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



Ouch...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Greyson Lambert 19/32 230 YDS 1 TD 2 INT 36.6 QBR <--- line vs Gatech last year. ( =



You mean they are starting a qb that lost to tech and other acc teams? And now hes suppost to take them to the playoffs? Man I need to go to spring/fall camp at uga since the turnaround is that fast id be pro next year!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Greyson Lambert 19/32 230 YDS 1 TD 2 INT 36.6 QBR <--- line vs Gatech last year. ( =


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

i bet Baton Bauta will be starter by game 3.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i bet Baton Bauta will be starter by game 3.



CMR doesn't make in season adjustments. 


He will ride his decision to the end of the year, no matter the outcome.


Baton will ride the pine.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 1, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> Where the heck did all these Tennesse fans come from all of a sudden?? Where have they been?? How many will still be posting here in November??



I've been here all along and not going any where! May be an influx of Vols fans after the the trolling of Volnation forums by Woody's members.?.?.?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Nooooo surely he cant be set on a qb that cant win in the acc? You think?
I think hes only starting bec any of us could be qb and beat the week 1 opponent and that just buys the other guys some more reps..maybe even in game reps. When they get into sec play surely they wont rely on this guy. He will have 20 pics against sec defenses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> I've been here all along and not going any where! May be an influx of Vols fans after the the trolling of Volnation forums by Woody's members.?.?.?



We only started trolling after you boys came here..


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 1, 2015)

Lambert played behind a horrible offensive line last year and had no good RB's or WR's.  Those who have watched him have said he is a bigger, smarter version of Hutson Mason with a better arm.  I say Richt stays with Lambert, but has special packages where Bauta comes in and runs spread option type plays.  It's funny to see all the anti-UGA trolls coming out of the woodwork to try and convince themselves they can beat UGA this year.  I predict 2500 yards,  25td and less than 10 interceptions from the QB position.  I also predict 4 UGA RB's have at least 300 yards each and Bauta runs for another 200 himself.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> It's funny to see all the anti-UGA trolls coming out of the woodwork to try and convince themselves they can beat UGA this year.



Its more funny to me that yall make up excuses to make yourselfs feel better about a qb that couldnt get it done in the acc..regardless of oline or wr's. We shall see though.

I owe you or buck a meal big v on the uga tn game dont i? I forget what our bet was.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> I've been here all along and not going any where! May be an influx of Vols fans after the the trolling of Volnation forums by Woody's members.?.?.?


nope. ut has a slight heartbeat but oklahoma will put you in cardiac arrest and ut will loose the obligatory 6 games. same scenarios with the gators. this site would be covered up with reptiles if they thought they could be competitive. vol nation sux. you cant mention or disuss another team or you get banned; even if it is polite conversation based in reality. maybe ut is better. good for them. but i see six wins tops and maybe a bowl win on shreeveport.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its more funny to me that yall make up excuses to make yourselfs feel better about a qb that couldnt get it done in the acc..regardless of oline or wr's. We shall see though.
> 
> I owe you or buck a meal big v on the uga tn game dont i? I forget what our bet was.



wanna do a bet on the bama game.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 1, 2015)

Everyone keeps saying he had a horrible line but UVA only registered 16 sacks last year..... hmmm.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 1, 2015)

UGA QBs were sacked 17 times last year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Nitram hush your mouth with those stats! He played with a sucky oline and hade noone to throw to!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wanna do a bet on the bama game.



Nope. Bama is better than uga and the vols. I pick them to beat both.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Lambert played behind a horrible offensive line last year and had no good RB's or WR's.



Neither did Tennessee,  but Dobbs and Hurd did OK


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Lets compare the two..
Lambert in 14- 9 games 1632 yds 10 td 11 int. 23 yds rushing 2 tds.
Dobbs in 14- 5 games 1206 yds 9 tds 6 int. 393 yds rushing 6 tds.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Lambert won 3 games in 9.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I guess if UGA beats UT it will be real embarrassing since y'all have a much better qb.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

riprap said:


> Well I guess if UGA beats UT it will be real embarrassing since y'all have a much better qb.



But thats not gonna happen though..def wont now considering who yall picked to lead the way for yuns.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 1, 2015)

A lot of wishful thinking by people who have to play UGA this year.  UGA has at least 2 potential All-American's at OL in Theus and Pyke, and another one in Kublanow who is meaner and more talented than Ben Jones.  Then you have an All-American RB in Chubb, who has 2 others in Michel and Keith Marshall who were considered the top 2 RB prospects in their prospective classes.  UVA had no player who is as talented as Malcolm Mitchel and Terry Godwin at WR, no player at TE that even holds a candle to Jeb Blazevich or Jay Rome, or Jordan Davis.  Those who have watched UGA the past few years says if Hutson Mason was back he might be 3rd or 4th string.  The reason Richt took so long to pick a QB was not because none were good, but because all were capable and it was that close.  

UVA has not had a skill position player selected under the 6th round of the NFL draft in the last 7-8 years IIRC, so anyone who thinks UVA is anywhere near as talented as UGA just ignorant about football in general.  Anyone who thinks Mark richt and Schottenheimer aren't better QB coaches than whoever UVA had is beyond ignorant and that's as nice as I can be about it.  

The only way UT beats UGA is if multiple skill players get injured in that cow pasture you call a football field, like what happened to Keith Marshall and Justin Scott-Wesley couple of years back.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> A lot of wishful thinking by people who have to play UGA this year.  UGA has at least 2 potential All-American's at OL in Theus and Pyke, and another one in Kublanow who is meaner and more talented than Ben Jones.  Then you have an All-American RB in Chubb, who has 2 others in Michel and Keith Marshall who were considered the top 2 RB prospects in their prospective classes.  UVA had no player who is as talented as Malcolm Mitchel and Terry Godwin at WR, no player at TE that even holds a candle to Jeb Blazevich or Jay Rome, or Jordan Davis.  Those who have watched UGA the past few years says if Hutson Mason was back he might be 3rd or 4th string.  The reason Richt took so long to pick a QB was not because none were good, but because all were capable and it was that close.
> 
> UVA has not had a skill position player selected under the 6th round of the NFL draft in the last 7-8 years IIRC, so anyone who thinks UVA is anywhere near as talented as UGA just ignorant about football in general.  Anyone who thinks Mark richt and Schottenheimer aren't better QB coaches than whoever UVA had is beyond ignorant and that's as nice as I can be about it.
> 
> The only way UT beats UGA is if multiple skill players get injured in that cow pasture you call a football field, like what happened to Keith Marshall and Justin Scott-Wesley couple of years back.



I dont understand how a good rb and a good wr will make the qb throw more accuratly or throw less pics?
Not saying Richt isnt a better coach or uga doesnt have better players but none of them guys are throwing the ball for Lambert..and from his stats he has consistency and pick problems.


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's the assessment I gave Nitram:

If he can complete a handoff, we will win 9 games

If he can complete a 25 yard seam route 90% of the time, we'll win 11 games

If he's only asked to throw the ball <10x a game, we'll win 14 games

Given Richt's track record, i'll go somewhere between the first two.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 1, 2015)

huntindawg said:


> Here's the assessment I gave Nitram:
> 
> If he can complete a handoff, we will win 9 games
> 
> ...



That's a pretty dang good assessment!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> That's a pretty dang good assessment!



X 3. Just dish the pill to Chubb and Michel and stick to the for sure short pass.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I dont understand how a good rb and a good wr will make the qb throw more accuratly or throw less pics?
> Not saying Richt isnt a better coach or uga doesnt have better players but none of them guys are throwing the ball for Lambert..and from his stats he has consistency and pick problems.



We just have to hope that something clicked on.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I dont understand how a good rb and a good wr will make the qb throw more accuratly or throw less pics?
> Not saying Richt isnt a better coach or uga doesnt have better players but none of them guys are throwing the ball for Lambert..and from his stats he has consistency and pick problems.



It all starts at the offensive line......
Dang......


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nope. Bama is better than uga and the vols. I pick them to beat both.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It all starts at the offensive line......
> Dang......



So he's a good qb but just not yet? I played hs ball and can throw somewhat so if I got behind that oline at Uga id throw less pics and complete more? That oline must be hall of fame level!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>



Unlike the dawg fans here I'm reasonable and make my picks with some rational thinking lol. Bama is just the better all around team..against both.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So he's a good qb but just not yet? I played hs ball and can throw somewhat so if I got behind that oline at Uga id throw less pics and complete more? That oline must be hall of fame level!



If you played HS ball I shouldn't have to spell it out for you but you are a Tenn. fan so I understand why you don't get it..........


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So he's a good qb but just not yet? I played hs ball and can throw somewhat so if I got behind that oline at Uga id throw less pics and complete more? That oline must be hall of fame level!


Matt Ryan. Give him a second or two he's one of the best in the NFL. Put him behind the current offensive line he runs for his life. It's pretty simple.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

riprap said:


> Matt Ryan. Give him a second or two he's one of the best in the NFL. Put him behind the current offensive line he runs for his life. It's pretty simple.



It's simple but Vols just don't get it!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

But you guys should go back and read nitrams post. Uga gave up more sacks last year. So the oline thing is out the window.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

So in conclusion the oline at uga isn't that much better than uvas. So he actually just couldn't cut it at uva. The other qbs at uga aren't ready and or aren't as good. He at least has experience and Richt is just hoping he bridges the gap till the 5* gets their.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> But you guys should go back and read nitrams post. Uga gave up more sacks last year. So the oline thing is out the window.



That was last year and now is this year.I think the orange has leaked into the brain.With your philosophy Tenn. lost 6 games last year so they will lose 6 or more this year too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> That was last year and now is this year.I think the orange has leaked into the brain.With your philosophy Tenn. lost 6 games last year so they will lose 6 or more this year too.



So ppl on here tell me I'm delusional or crazy when I say that was last year this is a new year when I talk about 10rc but you guys can do the same thing? Ok got it


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So in conclusion the oline at uga isn't that much better than uvas. So he actually just couldn't cut it at uva. The other qbs at uga aren't ready and or aren't as good. He at least has experience and Richt is just hoping he bridges the gap till the 5* gets their.



Ga won 10 games last year and UV won 5 so that would be a good starting point to say Ga's O line was much better than UV's


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So ppl on here tell me I'm delusional or crazy when I say that was last year this is a new year when I talk about 10rc but you guys can do the same thing? Ok got it



No I was using your philosophy.........Wow!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Tennessee barely lost to uga last year at uga with the wrong qb in and this year bring back every starter and even more freshman talent and play uga at home so we will win. But I'm just crazy can't say this is a new year new team.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So he actually just couldn't cut it at uva. .



I could be wrong but I think they call it graduating in other parts of the world, besides Tenn. of course


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Ga won 10 games last year and UV won 5 so that would be a good starting point to say Ga's O line was much better than UV's



Stats wise they are not that much better. Uva lost a few of those from yalls qb alone. Yall will see. I'm out.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I could be wrong but I think they call it graduating in other parts of the world, besides Tenn. of course



Don't care why he left I'm reading stat lines and he couldn't cut it. Read up he himself lost a few games for them.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tennessee barely lost to uga last year at uga with the wrong qb in and this year bring back every starter and even more freshman talent and play uga at home so we will win. But I'm just crazy can't say this is a new year new team.



You should  be worried about Oklahoma,Florida and Arkansas  before you start worrying about UGa.....Tenn=Same team,same old loosers!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Stats wise they are not that much better. Uva lost a few of those from yalls qb alone. Yall will see. *I'm out*.



We'll see you tomorrow when your back from the future!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

We could lose those and still beat yall in Knoxville! Yall uga fans will start up the Fire Richt threads by mid October!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2015)

The illuminati was scanning my brain, but not since I got this tinfoil hat!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Haha! I'm just ready for some football!


----------



## bigsix (Sep 1, 2015)

It is like the G.T game you can expect to loose one ever 6 or 8 years. Richt has owned TN 10-4 and won the last 5 in a row. This is the same junk he was posting last year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 2, 2015)

ok...so let me get this straight...UGA gave up 17 sacks in a 13 game season, but UT gave up 12 sacks in 5 games .....and UGA has a terrible offensive line? That's professional level spin.
Not to mention UT's last four wins were not exactly top tier competition...15w-22L and you gave up 12 sacks to that. 


UVA had a turnstile at the QB slot over the last 4 years...I think 6 transferred out.  UVA had ZERO coaching ability on the offensive side of the ball, so yes...Lambert upgraded when he transferred to UGA ( reference UGA's scoring the last three years) Say what you want to about CMR, but he can develop a QB.  And Lambert has definitely upgraded his supporting cast coming to Athens. 
Rick Neuheisal on sports talk radio agrees with the selection and said GR11 has the "wow" factor.  Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

Funny watching the UT frat boys talk crap. Why is that? UGA is in the news and the Vols aren't. FSU announced their QB.. Bama has yet too... What are the VOLS doing.... Nothing, cause NO ONE CARES! Talk all you want Vol wannabes... Win more then 6 games in a 2 year span and the AP poll's might show you some love.....

So, tell me... What do you have to be proud of in the last 10 years??

See my Avatar..... Do more than that and someone might take you a little more serious!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

Judging by the recent activity of a certain flat spotted, run down Toyota 4x4.... Who's the UT homer and troll?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm out.



No one will miss you!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We could lose those and still beat yall in Knoxville! Yall uga fans will start up the Fire Richt threads by mid October!



i already started it.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So in conclusion the oline at uga isn't that much better than uvas. So he actually just couldn't cut it at uva. The other qbs at uga aren't ready and or aren't as good. He at least has experience and Richt is just hoping he bridges the gap till the 5* gets their.



Why does all this even matter to you if you are a Vols fan? You should have enough to worry about!


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. ut has a slight heartbeat but oklahoma will put you in cardiac arrest and ut will loose the obligatory 6 games. same scenarios with the gators. this site would be covered up with reptiles if they thought they could be competitive. vol nation sux. you cant mention or disuss another team or you get banned; even if it is polite conversation based in reality. maybe ut is better. good for them. but i see six wins tops and maybe a bowl win on shreeveport.



Agree totally about Volnation. I have been banned since the Fulmer Debacle and I'm one of them!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2015)

I got on volnation during the kiffin era and him leaving and the rumors chucky was going to be the head coach after dooley flamed out but not since. They got ppl over there that drink so much cool aid and are homers and call for nat champ every year and wont listen to resonable football talk and rant n rave constently..kinda like slayer here! Ha!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2015)

Bruiser posts a thread about who UGA's QB is going to be and we get 4 pages of Vol homers displaying their inferiority complex. What's a mother to do?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 2, 2015)

.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2015)

Dont hate the player hate the game..started by bruiser haha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bruiser posts a thread about who UGA's QB is going to be and we get 4 pages of Vol homers displaying their inferiority complex. What's a mother to do?



An admin could get rid of all the Vol vermin for the rest of us..

What do you expect... Vol scum comes around this time every year and they'll go away in a few weeks only to come out next summer and say "we're back"!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> An admin could get rid of all the Vol vermin for the rest of us..



But then there would be no "red meat" in the Sports forum and it would get boring like the Campfire forum and this place would crater.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> But then there would be no "red meat" in the Sports forum and it would get boring like the Campfire forum and this place would crater.



yep. seems like were completely out of gator tail and auburn tiger and eagle fillets; or maybe they too are afraid of power rangers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

If we ban the UT fans what will we do for comic relief.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If we ban the UT fans what will we do for comic relief.



Bring back ODR??


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bring back ODR??



yep. he needs to be reinstated.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 2, 2015)

Cuzz had so many bass mounted in that van by the river


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. he needs to be reinstated.



Does he have a Polaris Ranger?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2015)

For the most part, Lambert did good job in his first start.  The throw to Blazevich was one that Mason could not have made.  He got a little antsy and scrambled when he didn't have to because he didn't trust his protection.  I also liked the throws that Ramsey made, especially the one throw across the middle that was a lazer.  Mason's throw at 54 seconds in and Ramsey's at around 2:27.  Also notice Ramsey's patience to let the screen happen to Michel and not panic.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We good.
> I'm gonna go ahead and predict 4 loses with this announcement.





fish hawk said:


> and I predict Tenn. will have 5 losses before Nov.





KyDawg said:


> I will predict that the winner of the Ga UT game will win the east.





MCBUCK said:


> after reading this...I have a ton more confidence in Lambert than before.  UVA apparently has been a train wreck for developing QB's...Lambert was highly recruited 4*out of HS..had offers from UGA, Bama, Clemson, Texas, FSU just to name a few.  UVA had his major I guess; they just don't know what to do with ta QB up there ( not exactly a bastion of college fooseball either)  But Richt on the other hand, has been pretty successful at developing QB's ....Definitely worth the read.
> http://m.roanoke.com/sports/snap-de...7bf-f66f-5541-816c-2fd62c1eff7f.html?mode=jqm





lbzdually said:


> Lambert played behind a horrible offensive line last year and had no good RB's or WR's.  Those who have watched him have said he is a bigger, smarter version of Hutson Mason with a better arm.  I say Richt stays with Lambert, but has special packages where Bauta comes in and runs spread option type plays.  It's funny to see all the anti-UGA trolls coming out of the woodwork to try and convince themselves they can beat UGA this year.  I predict 2500 yards,  25td and less than 10 interceptions from the QB position.  I also predict 4 UGA RB's have at least 300 yards each and Bauta runs for another 200 himself.





riprap said:


> Matt Ryan. Give him a second or two he's one of the best in the NFL. Put him behind the current offensive line he runs for his life. It's pretty simple.





fish hawk said:


> You should  be worried about Oklahoma,Florida and Arkansas  before you start worrying about UGa.....Tenn=Same team,same old loosers!!!





toyota4x4h said:


> We could lose those and still beat yall in Knoxville! Yall uga fans will start up the Fire Richt threads by mid October!





MCBUCK said:


> ok...so let me get this straight...UGA gave up 17 sacks in a 13 game season, but UT gave up 12 sacks in 5 games .....and UGA has a terrible offensive line? That's professional level spin.
> Not to mention UT's last four wins were not exactly top tier competition...15w-22L and you gave up 12 sacks to that.
> 
> 
> ...





Browning Slayer said:


> Funny watching the UT frat boys talk crap. Why is that? UGA is in the news and the Vols aren't. FSU announced their QB.. Bama has yet too... What are the VOLS doing.... Nothing, cause NO ONE CARES! Talk all you want Vol wannabes... Win more then 6 games in a 2 year span and the AP poll's might show you some love.....
> 
> So, tell me... What do you have to be proud of in the last 10 years??
> 
> See my Avatar..... Do more than that and someone might take you a little more serious!





Browning Slayer said:


> Judging by the recent activity of a certain flat spotted, run down Toyota 4x4.... Who's the UT homer and troll?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like I was right all along.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2015)

I can say it.....I was wrooo....oooo....I was wronn...I was.....We lost a "game to game" 150 yard rusher and Heisman favorite on the first snap of the game in that cursed place, that I will not name. 

We have a quarterback named "Miranda Lambert."

We have a coach that is 10-5 versus the Vols.

We have a coach. Period. 
http://www.berniesdawgblawg.com/2015/10/clear-eyes-full-heart-mark-richt.html?spref=fb

From a Vols fan friend of mine...

"" Yeah, go ahead and call for his head. Fire him and be prepared for that long march down the road that Tennessee has been on for several years now. I've said it many times, I'd take him ANY day over what you'd get in return for watching him leave."

OK..have at me...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

As long as ppl write articles like that and as long as he gets on tv and says a few bible verses he aint goin no where Moe dont worry. 

Told you guys he couldnt hack it at uva that shoulda told you something.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I can say it.....I was wrooo....oooo....I was wronn...I was.....We lost a "game to game" 150 yard rusher and Heisman favorite on the first snap of the game in that cursed place, that I will not name.
> 
> We have a quarterback named "Miranda Lambert."
> 
> ...


 Never support your team to lose! I will be there next week in Athens cheering for this team like a mad man. Change needs to come in a mad way. It won't be this year and maybe not next. I will never pull for them to lose but know in my knower Richt has lost control of the field of play. That said Go Dawgs beat Mizzou in a nail bitter or whatever it takes just win!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> As long as ppl write articles like that and as long as he gets on tv and says a few bible verses he aint goin no where Moe dont worry.
> 
> Told you guys he couldnt hack it at uva that shoulda told you something.



No one knew what we has until he got in the game. We were all guessing and hoping. UVA is about as good as UGA.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

Ha ha a tech fan posting. Paul Johnson extension thru 2020.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> As long as ppl write articles like that and as long as he gets on tv and says a few bible verses he aint goin no where Moe dont worry.
> 
> Told you guys he couldnt hack it at uva that shoulda told you something.



33-40
58-14
5-2
10-5

Know what that is?  Sure ya do.....

Vols since firing Fulmer...... 33-40
Richt since Fulmer fired..... 58-14
UGA-Vols since Fulmer ......  5-2
UGA since Richt got to Athens 10-5

throw in 2 trips to Atlanta to boot...where UT did NOT go. 

I kinda of like those odds.  Blind hogs still find acorns. I'll stick with CMR. As long as he is winning every year..which big orange ain't...he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

Who wants to go back to the Donnan years they say?

Donnan: 40-19

CMR last 5yrs: 46-21

Hmmm.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

He has had a good record against UT, but then again most coaches have good records against them anymore.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

gators win the east only loosing to lsu in the regular season and bama in the seccg


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Looks like I was right all along.....



Appears so.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

We are not Tennessee. Players enjoy coming here. We don't have to beg and plead like Tennessee. Even 4x4 lives in Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> gators win the east only loosing to lsu in the regular season and bama in the seccg



Nice avatar.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avatar.



thanks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thanks.





Is that Brownceluse?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> gators win the east only loosing to lsu in the regular season and bama in the seccg



Depends on what happens to LSU don't you think? If they win out they will be going to ATL.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You should  be worried about Oklahoma,Florida and Arkansas  before you start worrying about UGa.....Tenn=Same team,same old loosers!!!





toyota4x4h said:


> Looks like I was right all along.....



Were you?Didnt Tenn lose to Ok.,Fl and Arkansas.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Depends on what happens to LSU don't you think? If they win out they will be going to ATL.



they are one dimensional. the front seven of bama handles fournette like they did the uga running game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they are one dimensional. the front seven of bama handles fournette like they did the uga running game.




Absolutely no comparison to LSU and uga.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Absolutely no comparison to LSU and uga.



Alot more of a comparison than you think.  LSU had 0 passing game.  Bama and Florida will both beat LSU.  aTm will be the booger for Bama.  They don't play into Bama's strength like UGA and LSU do.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Were you?Didnt Tenn lose to Ok.,Fl and Arkansas.



He then said Tennessee could lose to all those teams and STILL beat Uga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Alot more of a comparison than you think.  LSU had 0 passing game.  Bama and Florida will both beat LSU.  aTm will be the booger for Bama.  They don't play into Bama's strength like UGA and LSU do.



Yep.



Bama will whoop LSU


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2015)

Things change...ask Will Grier.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Were you?Didnt Tenn lose to Ok.,Fl and Arkansas.



Reading comprehension


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He then said Tennessee could lose to all those teams and STILL beat Uga.



Oh you beat me to it haha!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Things change...ask Will Grier.



Yep


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they are one dimensional. the front seven of bama handles fournette like they did the uga running game.



Delusional U ... its a destination for some and home for others!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Delusional U ... its a destination for some and home for others!



Bama did handle UGA's run game, when it mattered.  Chubb average 3 yards per carry before a long garbage time run.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Bama did handle UGA's run game, when it mattered.  Chubb average 3 yards per carry before a long garbage time run.



Garbage?? Did someone say Garbage?? I thought that word would have been followed up with FSU's coaching and Administration on how they handle player issues.. 

And I assure you, Bama didn't give Chubb that run..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Garbage?? Did someone say Garbage?? I thought that word would have been followed up with FSU's coaching and Administration on how they handle player issues..
> 
> And I assure you, Bama didn't give Chubb that run..



Saban told his defense to give Chubb the record. He always said he liked the ol boy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Saban told his defense to give Chubb the record. He always said he liked the ol boy.



Pfffttttt.. Saban the devil was telling his players to take him out anyway possible!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttttt.. Saban the devil was telling his players to take him out anyway possible!



No way. 



Saban is a good man


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> No way.
> 
> 
> 
> Saban is a good man



This...

He slipped kiffin a note ordering smart to go for the knees.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Delusional U ... its a destination for some and home for others!



chubb was a non factor in the bama game.  he spent the entire game underneath the bama front seven except for one nice run; which had no bearing on the outcome.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I assure you, Bama didn't give Chubb that run..



So, you don't believe in garbage time?  Not saying that they "gave" it to him.  But it's always a little easier to break a big play when the game is over.

I saw Ga Tech shut him down when it mattered.  If he could have run the ball somewhat effectively in the second half, pooch kick never would have happened.

I think Chubb is one of top three back in the nation (pre injury), but he's not Herschel.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttttt.. Saban the devil was telling his players to take him out anyway possible!



Apparently, Saban don't need to.  All you need to do is schedule UGA later in the season.  Richt will run him into the ground and you won't have to deal with him.

Of course, I'm joking, but S&C needs to be addressed.  Y'all have waaay too many rb's going down over the past few years.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

yep. lets see the  kid get well and prove it on the field before we start creating his false legacy. Hes not Herschel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Hes not Herschel.



Nope! 

Just like there will never be another Bo!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope!
> 
> Just like there will never be another Bo!



Correctamundo!!!!!!!!!!  Then why y'all keep looking another one?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then why y'all keep looking another one?





English please.. I don't talk FSU ebonics..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> English please.. I don't talk FSU ebonics..



Let me clear this up for you.....


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 13, 2015)

Sick memes GR


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Sick memes GR



You have to spell things out for Slayer.  His rage makes him blind.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You have to spell things out for Slayer.  His rage makes him blind.



You have to spell things out?? Heck, you don't know how to spell...   

Does this make sense to you??


> Then why y'all keep looking another one?



You got it right the 2nd time in your meme's.. After I called you on your FSU ebonics.. 

As an FSU guy, we forgive you.. We know you are held to a lower standard than the rest of us..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You have to spell things out?? Heck, you don't know how to spell...
> 
> Does this make sense to you??
> 
> ...



You do know it was written that way on purpose?  As far as being held to a lower standard, I'm not the one clinging to your avatar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You do know it was written that way on purpose?  As far as being held to a lower standard, I'm not the one clinging to your avatar.



You do know that's why I called it "FSU Ebonics"... 

You FSU boys really are that slow, aren't you..


----------

